# first viv + fake rock build



## bry rose (Apr 3, 2010)

just thought i'd post some picks of my first attempt at a viv and background for our beardies. let me know what you think,will put more pics up when its finished


----------



## bry rose (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

That looks fantastic


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Looking awesome, I can see some good planning went into it:no1:


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

Brilliant!!!!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

looks good, although it doesn't look very deep.... about 12inches?


----------



## bry rose (Apr 3, 2010)

hi all thanks for all the nice comments:2thumb:
i know it's a bit shllow at 16'' but was limited to that because of where it was going


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

looks good. strange how when ya look at others they always seem to look better than ya own. lol. I am in the process of making mine, but everyone i see seems to look better. although probably being over critical of my own work.


----------



## WelshSyKo (May 13, 2010)

Looks awesome , i like the rocks on the walls : victory:


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

Excellent work, hope my leo one turns out half as good!!


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

The UV tube looks too far up to be of any use..


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi,

Looks nice, you've done a good job. But it is a bit small for a Beardie at 16" minus the depth of the background. How about a rankins, unless you already have the Beardie...?

The uvb will be a problem unless the ledge going in the far right will get your animal to within 4" of a reflected tube : victory:

I would replace the other tube you have in there for a uva tube, much better light colour : victory:

You should have vents at the bottom of the viv too, you might get away without them, but you will need to keep an eye on the temps, and humidity. If you need to add vents then the only real option you have left (and one I'm probably going to use in my viv build) is to put them in the front : victory:

If you need any of this explaining, let me know.

Jay


----------



## bry rose (Apr 3, 2010)

hi all

thanks for the feed back:2thumb:

the tubes that are in at the mo are just standard white tubes for while i'm working on it, i'll put the uv,uva in when its done 

the ledge is whithin 4'' of them so will be ok.

i know it's a bit narrow for a beardie tank but was limited to this by the location.

but they do get the run of the house in the evening so they get plenty of exercise :lol2:
i'll put more pic's up as i go on :2thumb:


----------



## bry rose (Apr 3, 2010)

by the way i forgot to mention that i've used mirrored laminate in the top to reflect the light back down into the viv :2thumb:


----------



## Kaarn (Feb 3, 2010)

looks great so far. It is obvious that you are putting a lot of time and effort into this.

If your tubes do end up being too high, then dont worry about mounting them on the back wall, you can just suspend them from the roof so it doesn't effect your fake rock build. (i had to do this with mine lol).

I cant wait to see the finnished article. Looking forward to more pics as you get nearer to finishing it.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

bry rose said:


> hi all
> 
> thanks for the feed back:2thumb:
> 
> ...


: victory:

Good luck

Jay


----------



## bry rose (Apr 3, 2010)

hi all,
just thought i'd post a few more pic's of the progress so far :whip:
























































this last pic shows why the viv had to be on the narrow side








just got some more vents to add in the front following jay's sugestion and just waiting for the vent fans to turn up now :2thumb:


----------



## 55ebailey (Apr 25, 2010)

amazing I hope when I start my background for my Leo it looks as good:2thumb:


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

looks good mate. hope mine looks as good when its done. speaking of which,. really should take some photos of it tonight!!!


----------



## bry rose (Apr 3, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing them mate


----------



## Brierley (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks awesome, good job!


----------



## bry rose (Apr 3, 2010)

Brierley said:


> Looks awesome, good job!


Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

that looks awesome!!!


----------

